

Intel Delivers Eight-Core Platform - gongfudoi
http://www.ddj.com/hpc-high-performance-computing/206800801

======
xirium
Congratulations to Intel, you're only 15 months behind Sun (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UltraSPARC_T1> ).

